# which rear Suspension



## bills65 (Dec 21, 2014)

how do you tell if you have a hd Suspension on a 65 gto to order shocks


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

boxed lower control arms n a sway bar im pretty sure is the only difference. aren't the rear shocks the same part # for either application? if there were 2 different # shocks back in the day, they were probably alittle stiffer.


----------



## bills65 (Dec 21, 2014)

kyb lists hd and wo hd the douments of car list sport rear ?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

All '65 GTO's had the HD suspension, which was a bigger diameter sway bar, and different springs than the Tempest/LeMans. NO '65 GTO's had boxed lower control arms or a rear sway bar.....that came in '70 as an option. There is no dimensional difference between a LeMans/Tempest and a GTO in '65, so any LeMans/Tempest or GTO spec shock will work. I imagine that the HD shock will be heavier duty/stiffer.


----------

